# Live Rock and seeding dry rock?



## Carinea (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm a newbie and have gotten lots of great advice from this forum so far and was hoping to get some guidance/advice using live rock to seed some key largo dry rock. 

1. I plan on doing everything all at once-setting up aquarium with power head, saltwater, live rock and dry rock and letting it cycle, my ? is does the live rock need to be cured before putting it in the new set up for cycling and seeding the dry rock?

2. Should I run my protein skimmer, powerhead and do water changes while it is cycling? Does it require a light source to get the coraline growth and seeding?

3. Does anyone have any experience, knowledge or know where I can get about 10/lbs of Blueridge Bali live rock. I have only scene a pic of this stuff and really love the powder blue on it, so this is the live rock I would like to use.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Carinea said:


> I'm a newbie and have gotten lots of great advice from this forum so far and was hoping to get some guidance/advice using live rock to seed some key largo dry rock.
> 
> 1. I plan on doing everything all at once-setting up aquarium with power head, saltwater, live rock and dry rock and letting it cycle, my ? is does the live rock need to be cured before putting it in the new set up for cycling and seeding the dry rock?
> 
> ...


Bali Blue Ridge Heliotropia Rock

Run your skimmer while cycling, this will take out the dead and dying organics from the Live Rock. Basically while cycling, you are trying to stabilize a water environment, run everything like you already had the system up and running. You do not need Cured Live for seeding, this will take place reguardless. Also, this seeding and Coralline growth will not take place in a matter of weeks, it will take some time to take over the rocks and the tank items, but believe me it will. TIme frame you ask, can't say, every tank is different. Some see signs right after the cycle, some not for a few months.


----------



## Carinea (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks that helps a lot


----------

